# Toro 824 QXE Quick Stick problem



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

I just purchased a Toro 824 QXE SnowMaster, and haven't been able to get the Quick Stick to work properly. It's not latching on to the gear which holds the chute in place, consequently the chute swings around on its own when blowing snow. The cable attached to the latch is too short, and I can't find a way to adjust it. I unhooked the cable so that I can manually change the direction of the chute and lock it into place, but this means stopping the snowblower every time I want to throw the snow in a different direction. I phoned Toro but they were useless, just told me to take it to an authorized dealer, which is a full days trip for me. The photo shows the cable disconnected from the latch. It needs to be about 1/2 inch longer to work properly. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Can You Give Me Some Better Pics All Around. That 1 Is Kinda Vague


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can you try re routing the cable to give you the half inch length you need?
The cable could have been installed/routed incorrectly when machine was assembled by the store or dealer.


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

Can you take a overall picture of how the cables where ran during installation. Also a picture of the right side.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> Can You Give Me Some Better Pics All Around. That 1 Is Kinda Vague


I tried lightening it up a bit. Is this any clearer?


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Can you try re routing the cable to give you the half inch length you need?
> The cable could have been installed/routed incorrectly when machine was assembled by the store or dealer.


Could you explain how to re-rout it?


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> Can You Give Me Some Better Pics All Around. That 1 Is Kinda Vague


I'll try getting better pics tomorrow. Everything is black so it's hard to get good definition.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Orangeman05 said:


> Can you take a overall picture of how the cables where ran during installation. Also a picture of the right side.


Will try for better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. They give me a bit of hope!


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Is there no adjustment at the other end at the control ala bicycle or mc cables. Sorry if thats a dumb thought, I don't have any quick stick experience myself.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I Need A Pic From The Start Of The Cable To The End Of The Cable. The Big Picture Is What I Am Looking For.*


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Darby said:


> Is there no adjustment at the other end at the control ala bicycle or mc cables. Sorry if thats a dumb thought, I don't have any quick stick experience myself.


That’s a good question. Taking a look at the Quick Stick end of the cable means taking the Quick Stick apart. I have a picture from the service manual of how to do this, but it’s complicated, so I haven’t tried it yet. Does anyone know if it’s possible to adjust the length of the cable from the front end?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The Rod Is What Turns It The Cable Is What Runs The Deflector. Check and See If There Are Bolts Missing In The Rod.*


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *I Need A Pic From The Start Of The Cable To The End Of The Cable. The Big Picture Is What I Am Looking For.*


Got it. I’ll try to get better pictures tomorrow. It’s too dark in my shed to do it now. Thanks for offering to help.


UNDERTAKER said:


> *The Rod Is What Turns It The Cable Is What Runs The Deflector. Check and See If There Are Bolts Missing In The Rod.*


You’re right, there’s a rod which turns the chute so it points in different directions, but it’s working fine. No problem. The cable in question hooks into a latch which latches onto a gear which holds the chute in place so it doesn’t swing around. That’s where the problem is. There’s a second cable which comes from the Quick Stick, and adjusts the angle of the deflector at the top of the chute. That second cable is working fine also.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Did You Try Pulling On it???? Where Did You Buy It Also??? Wonder Who Ever Put It Together Mixed Up The Cables.*


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Did You Try Pulling On it???? Where Did You Buy It Also??? Wonder Who Ever Put It Together Mixed Up The Cables.*


I did try pulling it - hard, many times - it didn’t budge. I also tried spraying everything with WD40 - that didn’t help either. I bought the snowblower online from Home Depot, so no help there. It came in a great big box, already mostly assembled, and was simple to put together. As far as I can tell, they didn’t mix up the cables when it was assembled. The second cable, which adjusts the angle of the deflector on the chute - is much longer than this one by about 3 feet, and works just fine where it is. I’ve got pictures from the service manual, and this is the right cable, and it’s in the right place. It’s just a bit too short by about 1/2 inch. Very frustrating!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Jean, welcome to SBF. Looking at your photo, it appears that your "chute latch" is broken at the points shown with yellow arrows. I included a photo of the part number 130-9607. The end of the cable should fit into the ears which are broken off. I hope this helps.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I may be mistaken, but I believe Toro has put the wrong drawing photo of the chute latch. I did some searching, part number 130-9607 comes up as the photo I inserted (from partstree).
I also cropped and brightened your photo (Jean) as much as I could, yours looks to be very similar to my eyes.
'IF' this is the case, with your fingers bring the spring loaded chute latch backwards to allow you to slip the bullet of the cable end into the latch and hopefully it will be good to go.
If you cant bring it back far enough due to spring tension, simply unbolt the bolt the latch, install bullet end and bolt back into place.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

The photo you included above does show the right part for the chute latch. It’s identical to the one on my machine. It’s hard to see on the photo I sent before so I’ve inserted a better one below.








As you can see, I inserted the bullet end of the cable back into its slot in the latch. At it’s fullest extension it’s about 1/2 inch too short to latch onto the gear which holds the chute in place. Here’s a better shot showing the gap.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *I Need A Pic From The Start Of The Cable To The End Of The Cable. The Big Picture Is What I Am Looking For.*


I've included a better photo below, showing the whole cable (marked in red) from the Quick Stick to the chute:








This photo shows the gap between the latch and the gear with the cable attached to the latch and fully extended








This photo shows the 1/2 inch gap:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Try Loosing Up That Nut Next To The Latch. I Stopped In At The Corner Hardware Store Today 4 Some Things And Looked At Them. The New Models Don't Have That Cable Running In There. Only For The Deflector.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Other Wise You Are Going To Have To Dive In To The Quick Stick Itself.*


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

The one thing I see is where the chute cable attaches to the rod. Your bracket holding the cable is on the bottom, it should be above the rod. I don't know if that will give you more slack or not , but it may. I have attached a picture of mine.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Jean3993 said:


> Will try for better pics tomorrow.





UNDERTAKER said:


> *Try Loosing Up That Nut Next To The Latch. I Stopped In At The Corner Hardware Store Today 4 Some Things And Looked At Them. The New Models Don't Have That Cable Running In There. Only For The Deflector.*


You mean this one?


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Jean3993 said:


> You mean this one?
> View attachment 185574


So if they don't have a cable from the Quick Stick which latches on to the gear, how do they lock the chute in place to stop it swinging around? Could you see how they did this? Just curious...


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Other Wise You Are Going To Have To Dive In To The Quick Stick Itself.*


I took the cover off the Quick Stick today to have look. But to get at the front end of the cable I'd have to take the whole Quick Stick apart. I have the service manual showing how it's put together, but my courage failed me! There's a lot of different bits in there!


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

I


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

Orangeman05 said:


> The one thing I see is where the chute cable attaches to the rod. Your bracket holding the cable is on the bottom, it should be above the rod. I don't know if that will give you more slack or not , but it may. I have attached a picture of mine.
> View attachment 185571


I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Jean3993 said:


> So if they don't have a cable from the Quick Stick which latches on to the gear, how do they lock the chute in place to stop it swinging around? Could you see how they did this? Just curious...


*Yeah If And When I Go Back There.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I Know When You Squeeze The Trigger It Releases From It's Position. It Has To Be In The Stick Itself Then.*


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jean3993 said:


> I'll try that, thanks.


Sorry the post above yours was an accident. I can't seem to post more pictures at the moment.


----------



## Jean3993 (Dec 21, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *I Know When You Squeeze The Trigger It Releases From It's Position. It Has To Be In The Stick Itself Then.*


I'm afraid you may be right. But it's a very complicated thing to take apart. I have the service manual showing how it's done, and there's a lot of different parts in there!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeah I Am Almost Positive Something In The Quick Stick Is Messed Up.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Put On The Coffee Pot And Have AT It.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What is The Model Number?????*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am thinking it is on the tower part where the problem is the dog is not releasing right


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just to the right not shown on the cable there is a clamp that is out of adjustment you have to remove the plastic cap a pain in the butt to do then lossen clamp and play with till it works about 3 or 4 ears ago I had same issues except my chute would not turn.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

The only other thing I can suggest is to be sure each cable end is well seated properly in their retainers.


----------



## davidgoliathirb (1 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *The Rod Is What Turns It The Cable Is What Runs The Deflector. Check and See If There Are Bolts Missing In The Rod.*


 the rod on mine is too short and it’s eating up the plastic that it’s attached too on the chute. Any suggestions on what to do to lengthen the rod or shift the chute back a bit?


----------



## davidgoliathirb (1 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *The Rod Is What Turns It The Cable Is What Runs The Deflector. Check and See If There Are Bolts Missing In The Rod.*


Duplicate


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

davidgoliathirb said:


> the rod on mine is too short and it’s eating up the plastic that it’s attached too on the chute. Any suggestions on what to do to lengthen the rod or shift the chute back a bit?


*Start Your Own Thread. If The Rod Is Short Then You Better Get In Touch With TORO.*


----------

